# Elk Rifle



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

A good Elk hunt has worked its way up the bucket list so now its time to think about a rifle. My .270 is border line small I believe. Narrowed down the choices to a 300 Win. or a 7Mag. I like both guns but the 7Mag seems to have slightly better (less) drop at 200+ yds, however, that distance is right on the edge of what I am comfortable with now, maybe a different gun and scope would change that. Probably going with a Sako, maybe a Model 70. What do yall think. Also suggestions on scopes.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

.35 Whelen


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

With same bullet weight and conditions there is no way a 7mmMag drops less than a .300WinMag. I would go with the .300WM out of those two calibers for elk all day long. You have the ability to shoot heavier bullets in the .300WM. Good luck on the hunt whichever way you go.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

300 all the way!!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Get a 300wm, mount a 3.5x10 as low as you can, get a 180 grain Nosler partition and practice. You will be well armed. Sight in 2" high at 100 and go hunting.

Good luck!


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. I have been leaning towards the 300Win Mag.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

That 270 will dump any elk you do your part on with good bullets out to 300 yards or so. Otherwise if you are dead set on buying another go 300 win mag. 7mm is close to the 270 but the 300 win mag has much more versatility should you go to bigger game.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah, I've heard lots of guys say that, guys that know what they are talking about, so I know where you are coming from. I just want to make sure I knock him down.


----------



## PNOAK (Feb 21, 2012)

I vote for 300 win mag,however in the 7 elk I have shot not one has dropped in its tracks therefore they have usually ended there lives with no less than three holes in them.If your good with your 270 and shoot a Barnes triple shock through the shoulders he will wind up dead.The best elk hunting rule of thumb is to keep shooting till there face is on the ground.
Just my .02


----------



## t.ccarter (Apr 28, 2014)

I have watched over 300+ elk hit the dirt. One thing that is absolutely the truth is that they are tough, real tough. The comments about the 270 are true, have killed and seen many being taken out with a .270 sometimes lighter calibers than that. Buuuttt, by no means is 300 over doing it, I much prefer my hunters to carry a 300 over a 270. Everyday of the week. You might as well make it an excuse to get another rifle, especially a beautiful sako. 

As far as a scope recommendation... Spend the most you are comfortable spending on the glass, as I am sure you know. The magnification is not so important, I always highly recommend turning any scope down to 4-6 power in most cases. I know that is against what most hunters believe/want to do, but it is where you will do your best and most confident shooting across the board. At least that is what we have seen.

Sako .300 with a swarovski 4-12x50 should do the trick, and you will look good doing it.


----------



## 4X4GUY (Feb 17, 2014)

The 300 WM and the 7M RM are basically the same gun if you are shooting the same bullet. The real question you should ask yourself, is how big a bullet do I want to shoot and what am I going to do with this gun afterwards. If you are going to shoot in the 150gr to 160 gr range, both of these guns have a lot of options. If you want to shoot more grains and are planning on shooting larger game in the future, buy the 300. If you want to shoot less grains and are planning on using it for smaller game in the future, buy the 7. 

I own a lot of gun brands and models, but I am sort of on a Winchester Model 70 kick these days. I really like the Super Grade. It is a great gun for the price. It also comes in both of these calibers.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

sgrem said:


> That 270 will dump any elk you do your part on with good bullets out to 300 yards or so. Otherwise if you are dead set on buying another go 300 win mag. 7mm is close to the 270 but the 300 win mag has much more versatility should you go to bigger game.


x2.. all but one of mine shot with .270

like Dad used to say.
Son, it doesn't matter what caliber you use, as long as you stick it in his ear.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks tc, I appreciate it.


----------



## t.ccarter (Apr 28, 2014)

Absolutely bud, let me know if I can help out. 

If you live in the houston area, I can help you out on that sako!

-Travis


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

I have only taken one bull, a 5 X 5 in Idaho in 1997. I shot the bull with a handloaded 150-grain Grand Slam out of my .270 BDL. The bull whirled at the shot and ran up and over the ridge he was on. We found him dead just across the crown of the ridge, about 150 yards from the shot. The bullet got both lungs and his heart exploded because of impact from the bullet at the same time his heart tried to compress.

Having said that, I went out and bought a 7 Mag the next spring. The main reason is because the bullet didn't exit on the elk, and I like for them to tell me where they went. Had I used a Partition it probably would have exited and so be it. But it didn't. The GS came apart. We found a 46-grain piece of lead against the skin on the off side. The rest of the bullet was in the entrails.

Having been far too long-winded, I sincerely believe it is more bullet than anything else. As has been said in this thread, a .270 will kill an elk just as quickly as a .300 will, but the idea of them "dropping" is probably fanciful at best. They are big, tough animals, and short of CNS hits or hits to the spine, they are in all likelihood going to run. So you need a bullet that will penetrate 24" of flesh and come out...

Shoot what you shoot the best. Some folks can take the recoil of a .270 much better than that of a .300. Shoot what you shoot best, just use the best ammunition you can find. You already know that .270; why try to learn a new rifle at this late date?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

^^^^good advice. Especially about keeping the scope turned down. If you jump something in dark timber you don't want to be looking at it 12x and fumbling to crank the scope down.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

.300 wby is nice too.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I've shot 5 elk and use a .300WSM. My average distance is 200 yds, with the longest pushing 320 on a range finder.
I shot high at 320 and broke his spine, so that doesn't count, but all the others have been pass throughs, drt. I did shoot a cow twice because she was holding her head up after she fell.

I shoot 180gr Trophy Bonded Winchester ammo.

My Dad killed a bull using his trusty 30.06 and old school, Remington "deer" rounds.
My hunting partner has prob killed 10 elk and a bear with his 30.06, but he used premium bullets.


IF i was buying a big caliber, dedicated to big game, i'd consider a .325. I like big holes and prefer to anchor my game. I've heard stories of elk running for miles after being shot and hope to not be is that spot.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

I know a couple of members or a large family that live just west of Wetmore Colorado. Last I heard there are 25 or so men or big kids in the family that are all hunting elk. Over the years, depending on which one you talk to, something like 4 to 500 elk have been killed by family members ALL with a 270 and the Sierra 130 Gameking SBT. Grandpa loads everyone's ammo, it's all the same. One thing to consider though is all these guys grew up in the woods and they can all shoot. Reading between the lines on what the OP said about the distance he was comfortable shooting, perhaps he needs to do a bunch of practicing with a coach or an instructor and learn how to shoot the rifle he has well before he develops the yips from shooting a 300 WM.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Muzzle break!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

.300 Win Mag.

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Muzzle break!!!


Ear plugs.

TH


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> Ear plugs.
> 
> TH


 Muffs with ear plugs!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

prarie dog said:


> Muffs with ear plugs!!


This!
I took my muzzle break off my 300WM, got tired of ringing ears when the coyotes came out to play.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a sako 300 weatherby I purchased for big game hunting. Put a zies conquest 5x25x50 and a muzzle break on. It's a bad dude! You can get on the weatherby site and get ballistics for your bullet choice. I printed the ballistic chart and learned the drop. I then started shooting 3 rounds twice a week and got comfortable shooting to 400 yards. 

Shot a elk in Wyoming last year 286 yards with a 180 grain nossler partition. The first shoot dropped him in his tracks. Guide insisted I shoot him again, which I did, but he was already down.

The point is to go shoot/practice with whichever gun you decide to use.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Just drew a cow tag for 4th season in the area my grandfather used to hunt in Colorado. I have his model 70 pre 64 30-06, made the year I was born (1946) with the original Weaver K-4 with double horizontal lines (first rangefinder), complete with dent in the tube. 

Plan on shooting 168 gr barnes ttsx's at about 2775 fps. should be good out to 300-350. Can't tell you how many elk he killed with the boring old 30-06 and 180 gr core lokts.

It will be nostalgic hunting using his gun in his area. Will be limiting myself with the 4 power, but I want to keep it all original. Can't wait.

Regarding the 270 talk to old Jack O''Connor about that. However I have to agree with most on here who are recommending 30 caliber, and the faster and bigger the better. I have watched a couple run away with a lot of lead in them. I hate tracking in the snow- great blood trail, but it's a bear to walk through. Much prefer drt.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> With same bullet weight and conditions there is no way a 7mmMag drops less than a .300WinMag. I would go with the .300WM out of those two calibers for elk all day long. You have the ability to shoot heavier bullets in the .300WM. Good luck on the hunt whichever way you go.


X2. I've taken multiple Elk with a 300WM and it still is my favorite round. I shoot a 180grain bullet and it's certainly a deadly combo. Good luck with your choice. Baker


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

THE JAMMER said:


> Just drew a cow tag for 4th season in the area my grandfather used to hunt in Colorado. I have his model 70 pre 64 30-06, made the year I was born (1946) with the original Weaver K-4 with double horizontal lines (first rangefinder), complete with dent in the tube.
> 
> Plan on shooting 168 gr barnes ttsx's at about 2775 fps. should be good out to 300-350. Can't tell you how many elk he killed with the boring old 30-06 and 180 gr core lokts.
> 
> ...


That's cool good luck on the hunt!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Elk Hunt*

I also vote for the 300 Weatherby, it will do the job! Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I'd add to this thread 2 things:
1) elk are to majestic to take a chance wounding with a marginal caliber
2) you'll likely not have too many chances to elk hunt, and even fewer sightings of monster bulls. If the economics allow, you should put the odds as much in your favor as you can. Gun, bullets, optics, everything.

Good footwear and physical conditioning are equally important.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll be going on my first elk hunt this year, taking my 270 Weatherby.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I read this whole thread and nobody mentioned either of my favorite elk rifles.

-T/C .54 Hawken
-Winchester Model 70 in .338 Win Mag


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I used to read Jack O'Connor's stories about the 270 in Outdoor Life when I was a kid. I've been shooting my 270 (Dr Death) for over 30 years and have even taken moose with it in Alaska. But the 7 mag and 300 WM are better calibers for elk and moose. I've shot a lot of stuff with my 7 mag. Couple years ago I hunted elk in NE CO with my 7 mag using 160 gr Speers. Outfitter said line up the vertical crosshair down the length of elk's front leg and put the horizontal crosshair in the middle between the top of the back and brisket. He said if you do that they drop every time. I did this on a 5X5 and he dropped like a bucket of rocks, never even kicked. Doctor in camp said a bullet in that area paralyses the elk and they don't even take another breath. Good luck with your decision and your hunt.


----------



## rainswaters (May 10, 2014)

Weatherby Mark V Accumark in .30-.378 WBY MAG 2,000+ Foot-Pounds of energy at 600+ yards with a mussel velocity of 3,400+ FPS with a 180 gr. Barnes Accubond. Accuracy with power! Don't forget the mussel brake.


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

Never shot an elk with a gun but killed several with bow and I would suggest that whatever caliber you choose, use premium bullets and practice shooting at various distances from different positions. Several of the elk I have taken I found bullets in. One had a couple of 30 cal bullets that had separated from the jacket but were still lodged in the animal. Another had a 125 gr Thunderhead buried in a vertebra. Point being you need to place your shot correctly and use a premium projectile. Elk are tough and the hunt is physical so you need to be prepared for both.


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

300 Winny all the way


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Probably because the OP said he had it down to 7mm or 300 and wanted to know our opinion on which of the two would be best. 
Those are good choices though...



[email protected] said:


> I read this whole thread and nobody mentioned either of my favorite elk rifles.
> 
> -T/C .54 Hawken
> -Winchester Model 70 in .338 Win Mag


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

more elk have been killed with 30-30. 30-06 and 270 than most of the others,

that being said, 7mag or 300 win mag is plenty

if you want to hail-mary super long shots then your on your own.

i vote 7 mag, more versatile for TX


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Elk Medicine*

My Rig: USA made 300 WBY Mag, 180 gr Partitians, 4.5 x 14 x 40 Leupold VX3. The lower power is great in low light conditions. KDF muzzlebrake, loud but offers less recoil than my 280. Taking this combo to Africa in May.
:texasflag


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I bought a Rem 700BDL 7mag with a Leupold 3-9 Goldring in 1980. Love it for deer, even more so making head shots on hogs at 300 yards. 
I have 6 other caliber rifles, but the 7 is my favorite.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I just purchased a Weatherby Vanguard 2 sporter in 7mm. Topped it with a Zeiss Conquest 50mm.

Half a box of 156g Hornady through it and it was performing at sub MOA like promised on Weatherbys website.

Its a nice rig and cant wait to take it out West this year. We are planning an Elk hunt later on next year.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Really appreciate all the good input guys. I know there are lots of hunters on here who know this stuff.


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Remington 700 BDL in 300 Win Mag, Remington Core Lok 180 gr, Nikon 3x9x50, muzzlebrake. Bang, dead!

I also like my Remington700 BDL in 338 Win Mag, Winchester 225 grain, mounted with Nikon 3x9x50 and a muzzlebrake. earplugs are good. 

HG


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

What about a 6.5x55.

I'm ducking now....

http://forum.accurateshooter.com/index.php?topic=3797932.0


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

As long as you have the right bullet, penetration and shot placement it really doesnt matter what cartridge it came out of. My favorite has always been the 7mm mag.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Your 270 will kill em graveyard dead. Its all about bullet placement not how big the caliber it is. You mentioned knockdown. No gun is going to knockdown an elk. It doesent work that way. Go with what you are familiar with. 270's and 30-06's probably killed more elk than all the others put together..


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Locals in New Mexico routinely kill them at 100 yards or less with .243s.

Most guys who hunt whitetails in the Hill Country won't use a .243 thinking it isn't enough gun.

It's all about shot placement, as mentioned above.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

thejimmster said:


> What about a 6.5x55.
> 
> I'm ducking now....
> 
> http://forum.accurateshooter.com/index.php?topic=3797932.0


I wouldn't have an problem with using my 6.5x55. I love mine and I am sure it would work great taking an elk. My standard load is a 140 gr bullet.

I am surprised that more people have not suggested a 30-06. Probably one of the all time most popular elk rounds of all time.

I got a ruger M77 chambered .338WM last summer at a good price and it will be heavy artillery for all of my large animal hunts. I am not having any problems with 1 1/2 groups out to 300 yds.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

As I have gotten older, I tend to flinch on 
the recoil from larger caliber bullets. I purchased a .270 WSM. 
Bought it for hunting elk. Never had the chance. 
I can handle the recoil. 
Any thoughts on my choice?
B.D


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

All these comments on the various calibers and bullet weight mean a lot, but the most important thing for you and anyone who hunts is to know your gun. You should be shooting it when ever you can and shooting it a lot. Go to a gun range and get use to shooting at different distances, in different circumstances. By that I mean, sitting, prone, against a tree (that happens a lot on a hunt), and any other way you may encounter.  The successful hunter is the guy who spends the time to know his chosen rifle and knows what it can and can't do. This only way to know this is to practice, use different loads, see which works best and be prepared.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I agree Cruncher. I'm pretty good with my .270, have shot it for years. If I do buy another rifle I'll need to spend quite a bit of time with it.

Again, thanks for all the good input.


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

In my opinion, 300 win mag minimum. I would prefer you use 300 ultra or 338 ultra or Lapua if I was guiding you. I've seen elk cows taken down with a 223 also. Doesn't mean you should.

Elk can take a load like no other animal I've ever seen and walk away and live. 


No matter what you choose, here is the best advice I can give you. If the elk is standing you keep shooting, if he's down and his head lifts up, keep shooting. 

Basically if he's not dead as a door nail, keep pumping lead into him.

Oh and no matter what you shoot, my suggestion is to shoot him with Nosler partition bullets. They perform the best on elk from my experience.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Your 270 will kill em graveyard dead. Its all about bullet placement not how big the caliber it is. You mentioned knockdown. No gun is going to knockdown an elk. It doesent work that way. Go with what you are familiar with. 270's and 30-06's probably killed more elk than all the others put together..


x2


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

If you cant shoot then by all means shoot the biggest gun you can get your hands on. However if you cant kill it with a 270, 30-06 etc you shouldnt be shooting at it. Get intimate with your gun. Love it, learn it, shoot it.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Bottomsup said:


> If you cant shoot then by all means shoot the biggest gun you can get your hands on. However if you cant kill it with a 270, 30-06 etc you shouldnt be shooting at it. Get intimate with your gun. Love it, learn it, shoot it.


 X2, Have killed 4 elk, 2 with a 284 Win. and 2 with a 270. One of them required three shots because the first one was a little far back, all the rest succumbed to 1 through the boiler room. They all traveled about as far as a whitetail does when shot through the heart lung area, less than a hundred yards.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Bottomsup said:


> If you cant shoot then by all means shoot the biggest gun you can get your hands on. However if you cant kill it with a 270, 30-06 etc you shouldnt be shooting at it. Get intimate with your gun. Love it, learn it, shoot it.


This is my rifle. There are many like it, but this one is mineâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Prarie Dog

And shooting a "big" caliber wouild have made no difference regarding the 3 shots. 1st shot a lil far back with a 416 would have had the same results. Good hunting.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Exactly! A hole through the heart with an ice pic will kill in a matter of minutes maybe even seconds. The right placement with any decent caliber is going to kill the animal. Its not legal in most places and I dont condone it but a solid copper bullet from a 220 swift will bring down an Elk. A whole through the gut with a cannon and you will loose it.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

duckmania said:


> Probably going with a Sako,...What do yall think?


Unless Sako has changed the position of the fixed ejector from the 6 o clock location, I wouldn't purchase a long action. My 300 WSM Sako Finnlight ejects fine being a short action. The long action rounds are notorious for sending the spent case straight up to bounce off the scope tube & then rattle back into action without ejecting.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> Muzzle break!!!


Muzzle_ Brake_


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

I think the key to the (animal) retirement system is a 180 gr bullet leaving the muzzle in excess of 3,000 fps. That said, I have killed lots of elk with a .30-338 magnum and a few deer and elk with a 7mm Rem Mag. I rechambered the 30-338 to .300 Win Mag because I no longer re-load and with the proper ammunition it will fill the bill nicely. I always hunted deer and elk with single shot rifles (Ruger No 1's) and always used Leopold 2.5 X 8 power scopes because they weigh less and are great quality glass.

Good luck with whatever you decide. Almost any caliber from .25 and larger in a modern high velocity cartridge will kill and elk but in my opinion thirty caliber and 180 grain bullets is about as good as you can get.


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

270 or 300WSM. Take a little recoil out of it....


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I have had a couple of guys tell me to look at the 300WSM. I don't think I'm flinching with my .270 now, but I have never shot a 300.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

duckmania said:


> I have had a couple of guys tell me to look at the 300WSM. I don't think I'm flinching with my .270 now, but I have never shot a 300.


I shoot a ï¿¼.300WSM
It is a bit snappy when shooting paper, but in the excitement of shooting Elk I never notice.
Kills Elk dead, too. I've had pass throughs and non pass throughs.
I like the short action, high velocity, and heavy bullet.


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

*Confidence*

Its simple , shoot your rifle that you are used to and have the most confidence 
in. Ive heard stories about what a 22-250 will do to elk lungs ?


----------



## TexasCurt (Apr 13, 2011)

300wsm. Muzzle break. Recoil not a problem but you won't make friends at the range!


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

I use either my .300 RUM or 7mm SAUM with Nosler Accubonds.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

270 is fine.(that's what I shoot) if you want to buy a larger caliber a good ole 30.06 with 180 grains is hard to beat. Seen people shooting there 7mm mags and flinch every time they pull the trigger and make a gut shot. Shoot with what your comfortable with, bullet placement is everything .


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Whatever you're most comfortable with. I've killed 10 or so in the last 6 years all with my Rem 30-06 and 180 gr Barnes bullets. From 20-500 yards and never had one go more than 30 yards. With a decent shot, they aren't the toughest critter in the hills. 

I would be more concerned with which you shoot the best and high quality optics. Going to miss this year again. Two in a row, good luck.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

I didn't take the time to read all of the responses but I'll post mine. Before I say anything controversial I'll say that I think any of those calibers would take down an elk. As far as ballistics go, isn't a 7mm sized round virtually the same as a .270 caliber? I realize the load is different but if you're looking for knockdown I'd go with the .300. If you're worried about a smaller caliber like a .270 not having enough energy transfer and/or knockdown, wouldn't a 7mm-Mag be the same size with just more powder behind it, and end up just zipping through the elk faster and having less energy transfer than a .270? I'm not claiming to know the answer to this, or to be right, but it's something that's crossed my mind and may be worth looking into. That being said, a .270 is plenty big to take down an elk. If I were going I'd take the .300 just to be on the safe side. :spineyes:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bharvey said:


> I didn't take the time to read all of the responses but I'll post mine. Before I say anything controversial I'll say that I think any of those calibers would take down an elk. As far as ballistics go, isn't a 7mm sized round virtually the same as a .270 caliber? I realize the load is different but if you're looking for knockdown I'd go with the .300. If you're worried about a smaller caliber like a .270 not having enough energy transfer and/or knockdown, wouldn't a 7mm-Mag be the same size with just more powder behind it, and end up just zipping through the elk faster and having less energy transfer than a .270? I'm not claiming to know the answer to this, or to be right, but it's something that's crossed my mind and may be worth looking into. That being said, a .270 is plenty big to take down an elk. If I were going I'd take the .300 just to be on the safe side. :spineyes:


No, 7mm is .284 caliber. You can shoot larger diameter, as well a heavier, bullets at the same, and greater velocities than the 270win. Which, helps to maintain energy at greater distances. 
Not saying that's necessarily better, just clarifying for you.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

spurgersalty said:


> No, 7mm is .284 caliber. You can shoot larger diameter, as well a heavier, bullets at the same, and greater velocities than the 270win. Which, helps to maintain energy at greater distances.
> Not saying that's necessarily better, just clarifying for you.


Thanks, for some reason I always thought it was .270. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

If you're worried about a smaller caliber like a .270 not having enough energy transfer and/or knockdown, wouldn't a 7mm-Mag be the same size with just more powder behind it, and end up just zipping through the elk faster and having less energy transfer than a .270? 


It doesnt work like that. Someone already pointed out the 7mm is .284" diameter but even if it was the same as a .270 the extra velocity transfers more energy, bullet expansion and tissue damage on impact. It doesnt just zip through the animal quicker and cause less damage. If you read P.O. Ackley's books he states that if 100 head of dear were shot under average conditions with a .220 swift and a 30.06 that the .220 swift would produce the most one shot kills. Velocity has a lot to do with hydraulic shock. Meaning it will explode arteries and other things far from the impact sight.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

IMHO any of the rifles will do fine take what you shoot best, The issue with "one shot kills " is the first shot killed the elk, it just took 3 more rounds to convince the dead elk of that fact .That being said my favorite way of causing an elk to come home home for dinner is a 200 grain Snuffer broadhead head on at 10 yards GAME OVER


----------



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

I have hunted mule deer and elk in Colorado for over 10 years. I have taken several animals and all went down with my 7MM mag. I have a Classic Laredo Model 70 Winchester, which is the heavy barrel gun, and a Zeiss 3 x 9 scope. The gun is pretty heavy but very accurate. This past year I shot a mule deer at 150 yards and I did shoot him twice, but it is very common to shoot big game more than once. The key is shot placement, steady rest, and very good glass. If you are going to save money don't short yourself on the optics. There are many different opinions about scope manufactures but once you spend all day walking +10 miles in the snow in the mountains you want to be able to clearly see your deer or elk in poor light conditions. I have a Zeiss (3x9), a Swarovski (6x12), and a Leupold (4.5x15). I like all three but trust the Zeiss the most. It has been sure and steady for nearly 20 years. In regards to guns. My buddy has a 300 mag and his gun kicks like a mule. He has a hard time shooting it and with any gun you must be confident in it, especially after you have been hiking for miles to finally get that one chance you have been working for all day or all week. I hope this helps you some.


----------

